

How to teach my 8 years old son programming - trusko

Hi,<p>I would like to introduce my son to programming. He keeps asking me what I do at work and when I started talking he was very interested.<p>Are there any programming tools, languages etc that would help me to introduce him to programming. I am talking about simple stuff like program robot to walk couple of steps, turn right, pick up box walk, turn left, drop the box. You get the picture.<p>Thanks a lot,<p>T.
======
bgraves
<http://pythonturtle.org/>

Make a little turtle icon move in any direction you choose!

~~~
trusko
This is great! I like Python. Thanks.

------
hoodoof
Games Factory

[http://www.clickteam.com/website/usa/the-games-
factory-2.htm...](http://www.clickteam.com/website/usa/the-games-
factory-2.html)

------
zhemao
Perhaps Lego Mindstorms? I've never used it, but from what I know of it, it
seems to fit the use case you have in mind.

------
cpfohl
Try Scratch, it's made by MIT aimed specifically at kids. The "Language" is
visual, but it is turing complete.

------
appendix_a
trusko,

i think a graphical programming 'language' would be best for introducing the
core concepts without getting bogged down by syntax.

have you found something yet? i'm interested to know.

-p

